# What color is this interior



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

What color is this?


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

Teal? What year is it? Check out your year here. It has all the colors listed- http://www.oldride.com/library/pontiac_gto.html


----------



## gmpgto (Jul 2, 2015)

Marina Turquoise. 

I have the same in my 67 GTO Convertible.


----------



## RT-1 (Mar 21, 2012)

There is a mariner turquoise listed but it is darker than his picture. The golf turquoise looks closer.


----------



## shoeman68 (Jun 7, 2015)

Great color! What's the story about your car?


----------



## goatsnvairs (Sep 12, 2014)

RT-1 said:


> There is a mariner turquoise listed but it is darker than his picture. The golf turquoise looks closer.


Yeah, I have gulf turquoise in my '67 as well. After having so many GTO's with black interiors I think it's pretty cool looking. Exterior is turquoise too, but the darker one.


----------

